# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ζητειται παλιος οικονομικος παλμογραφος για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση.

## johnakos25

Ψαχνω παλιο αναλογικο παλμογραφο σε οικονομικη τιμη για μετρησεις σε diy κυκλωματα ηχου. 
Κυριως ψαχνω κατι απο θεσ/νικη γιατι με οσους επικοινωνησα απο αλλες πολεις δεν μπαινουν στην διαδικασια αποστολης λογω βαρους και ογκου.
Γιαννης 6946542329

----------

